# Ideas...about replacing stock wiper blade control arms!!



## SE-R_krushalot (Jun 6, 2002)

These are black metal that come stock with the car. They hold the windshield wiper and blade! My stock ones are kinda dingy and some of the black metal is scraping off.
I was wondering if y'all know how to replace these and where to go since I just bought some new silver performance titanium wipers (JDM).

Thanks for ideas to my previous post w/ the CAI extention and springs....I really love this chat room. It's nice when we can come together and bash honda's since every one knows they are played out.

Get back at me guys...peace


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

not to start anything, but 'performance' wipers are played out too... what you can do is take off wipers and paint them any color you like... the brighter you make it the faster it will look


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*maybe a recall*

I got a notice in the mail about 2 yrs ago and there was a recall because the o ring to the bushing would leak and cause you blades to chatter...If that is your problem?They fix it for free...
jc whitney has silicon wiper blades that have colored blades even black and come with black frames they look nice and work great....


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

True "performance wipers" would be no wipers at all. Less weight


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you notice that this thread is over 2 years old?


----------

